# Mini Pellia



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

I got some mini pellia and I'm wondering how to attach it down. It doesn't have any roots so if I tie it down to a driftwood will it eventually stick and I can then cut the string?

Also, since mini pellia is a slow grower, can it be grown emersed? And will it grow faster emersed?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Can be grown emersed not sure if it will grow faster that way. Most plants grow faster emersed but mini pellia might take a while to transfer to its emersed state.


----------

